# New ultra carry II



## fredgart (Aug 26, 2009)

Just got it yesterday and I am ready to fire it but I can't seem to get the slide stop out to perform the required cleaning before firing. Any suggestions?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

fredgart said:


> Just got it yesterday and I am ready to fire it but I can't seem to get the slide stop out to perform the required cleaning before firing. Any suggestions?


Trade it in for TWO XD's....:anim_lol:


----------



## fredgart (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. That helped a lot.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

fredgart said:


> Thanks. That helped a lot.


Sorry, couldn't resist. I haven't done any work on a Kimber. Have you tried a plastic hammer to tap it out?


----------



## fredgart (Aug 26, 2009)

actually I found a wire looking thing that is supposed to relieve the spring tension on the barrel when inserted into a hole in the recoill spring guide rod. I just discovered this little tool by accident in th box. A paper clip could also be used. So I got it apart, cleaned it and fired it. VERY IMPRESSED. The very first shot at 7 yards knocked out the X. All further shots were very well grouped. Had no problem with recoil with such a compact gun. I LIKE IT.:smt033


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

fredgart said:


> actually I found a wire looking thing that is supposed to relieve the spring tension on the barrel when inserted into a hole in the recoill spring guide rod. I just discovered this little tool by accident in th box. A paper clip could also be used. So I got it apart, cleaned it and fired it. VERY IMPRESSED. The very first shot at 7 yards knocked out the X. All further shots were very well grouped. Had no problem with recoil with such a compact gun. I LIKE IT.:smt033


Congrats on the new Kimber! And, good luck on not loosing that little paperclip thingy.

Don't know if it works or not (unfortunately I don't have one), but here's a video that shows how to break it down without the little tool.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a Kimber Pro Carry CDP II and it comes apart just like yours - the video posted below is good and should help you - your gonna love your Kimber!

:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

That's so wierd. Mine came with this little booklet called the "Instruction Manual". It had the whole process in it from start to finish. :mrgreen::smt023:buttkick:

Please, for everyone's sake.. RTFM!

Enjoy your new pistol, shoot safe!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you don't know where you manual is or didn't get one, I downloaded mine from the Kimber website.

You can get it here:

http://www.kimberamerica.com/manuals.php

:smt1099


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

fredgart said:


> Just got it yesterday and I am ready to fire it but I can't seem to get the slide stop out to perform the required cleaning before firing. Any suggestions?


You actually don't have to do a full cleaning before your first shooting. I just bought a brand new Pro Raptor II and the manual just says to run a dry patch through the barrel to get the oil out before firing. I could tell the gun was oiled up from the factory. Fired 200 rounds through it and then I did a good cleaning.
I think it explains slide stop removal in manual. You just have to align the stop end with the small notch in the slide , then push it from the other side of slide so it pops out enough for you to grab and pull out.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This thread is almost 4 years old and I haven't heard of the OP since I joined.Wrong kind of thread to revive.


----------

